# [HARDWARE] HP 2013 UltraSlim Docking Station: displayport Ko

## 256JMaN

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas a configurer ma gentoo pour avoir de l'affichage sur mes trois écrans quand je connecte mon zbook sur mon dock.

L’écran du zbook fonctionne, celui connecté au port vga fonctionne également mais pas celui connecté au displayport du dock 

Si je connecte le cable du displayport directement sur le zbook cela fonctionne.

Quand je démarre l'ecran s'affiche sur le message du noyau, reste figé et passe en veille au démarrage d'xorg 

Détail important : tout fonctionne normalement sous windows (je suis en dualboot pour le moment)

Détail de ma config :

HARDWARE

ZBook 14 (G1) 

Carte hybride Intel / AMD's Fire Pro M4100

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Mars [Radeon HD 8730M] (rev ff)
```

SOFTWARE

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 radeon radeonsi amdgpu"

Environnement = Plasma 5/ Xorg

Gentoo amd64 / systemd 

je ne maîtrise pas trop cette config de carte hybrid pour le moment, je ne serais pas dire sur quel driver elle tourne en ce moment  :Rolling Eyes: 

je ne sais pas trop par ou chercher non plus, config du noyau, config de Xorg ... quelqu'un à une piste ?

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai eu un problème similaire mais avec un port réseau une fois, et mon idée était effectivement un driver manquant ou une blague du genre (mais vu que ce n'était pas mon dock, je n'ai pas cherché plus loin  :Smile: ).

Si tu te fais tes noyaux persos, l'idée serait de booter sur un LiveCD récent (contenant un max de drivers donc), et de voir ce qui est détecté/si cela fonctionne. Ensuite, muni de la commande lshw, tu repères le driver correspondant et tu l'ajoutes à ta configuration perso.

Pour les GPUs hybrides, je n'en ai jamais eu par contre.

----------

